

You've all read BOFH, Now read the BMFH Chronicles. - arjn
http://www.reddit.com/user/jon6/submitted/

======
marssaxman
I lasted until part 4, when the bit about "three-desk distance" and "three-
piece rule" set off my BS detector.

If that actually did happen, for real, in a real company, the rest of the
story is going to be too awful to bear thinking about.

------
arjn
I don't really believe the story but its an entertaining read.

